# Bate Borisov - Roma: 29 settembre 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Italia 1.



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Seconda giornata di Champions League. La Roma, dopo il pareggio casalingo contro i campioni in carica del Barcellona, affronta il Bate Borisov, formazione bielorussa, che nel turno precedente è stato asfaltato per 4-1 dal Bayer Leverkusen.

Si gioca martedì 29 settembre 2015 alle ore 20:45 a Borisov.

Dove vedere Bate Borisov - Roma in tv?

Diretta esclusiva, in chiaro, su Italia 1. La partita sarà trasmessa anche da Premium per gli abbonamenti.


A seguire, news, informazioni, formazioni e commenti


----------



## de sica (27 Settembre 2015)

pareggio


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Settembre 2015)

La Roma deve vincere per forza..


----------



## Davidinho22 (28 Settembre 2015)

si è fermato anche Iago Falque che non ha partecipato all'allenamento di rifinitura oggi


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Settembre 2015)

*I convocati della Roma: tornano Florenzi e Szczesny, fuori Falque oltre agli infortunti Keita,Totti e Dzeko
*
Digne, Nainggolan, Castan, Iturbe, Salah, Maicon, Pjanic, De Rossi, Vainqueur, Florenzi, Szczesny, De Sanctis, Gervinho, Torosidis, Manolas, Uçan.


----------



## Ma che ooh (28 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati della Roma: tornano Florenzi e Szczesny, fuori Falque oltre agli infortunti Keita,Totti e Dzeko
> *
> Digne, Nainggolan, Castan, Iturbe, Salah, Maicon, Pjanic, De Rossi, Vainqueur, Florenzi, Szczesny, De Sanctis, Gervinho, Torosidis, Manolas, Uçan.


Notizia fantastica il ritorno di Szczesny , e di Florenzi, spiace per Keita e Totti, ma è meglio che non ci siano. Gli infortuni di Falque e sopratutto Dzeko,


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Notizia fantastica il ritorno di Szczesny , e di Florenzi, spiace per Keita e Totti, ma è meglio che non ci siano. Gli infortuni di Falque e sopratutto Dzeko,



Non so cosa ne pensi, ma io iturbe falso nueve lo vedo molto bene, è bravissimo ad attaccare lo spazio in profondità, deve migliorare spalle alla porta ma questa idea mi piace, come caratteristiche è tipo defrel col Sassuolo, esterno ma che da punta sta rendendo anche meglio, se iturbe si abitua in quella posizione può essere la sua fortuna..ovviamente stasera verrò smentito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Settembre 2015)

Questa è una partita importante perché, col probabile stop del Leverkusen, la Roma potrebbe andarsene in solitaria al primo posto col Barcellona. Dato che la Roma, però, deve sempre raccogliere figure barbine in Europa probabilmente finirà in pareggio.


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questa è una partita importante perché, col probabile stop del Leverkusen, la Roma potrebbe andarsene in solitaria al primo posto col Barcellona. Dato che la Roma, però, deve sempre raccogliere figure barbine in Europa probabilmente finirà in pareggio.


 Probabilissimo


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Non so cosa ne pensi, ma io iturbe falso nueve lo vedo molto bene, è bravissimo ad attaccare lo spazio in profondità, deve migliorare spalle alla porta ma questa idea mi piace, come caratteristiche è tipo defrel col Sassuolo, esterno ma che da punta sta rendendo anche meglio, se iturbe si abitua in quella posizione può essere la sua fortuna..ovviamente stasera verrò smentito


Spero ci pensi l'uomo kebab


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2015)

*Gol del Bate Borisov*


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Settembre 2015)

1-0 Bate.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2015)

Ma l'allenatore del Bate è Enzo Paolo Turchi?


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Settembre 2015)

2-0 Bate.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2015)

Ma che squadra ridicola sta Roma


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2015)

*2-0 Bate

Papera clamorosa del portiere della Roma*


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Settembre 2015)

Ma Scesni?


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Settembre 2015)

Szczęsny


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma l'allenatore del Bate è Enzo Paolo Turchi?



 vero  .


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2015)

Zenitaga vai vai a catturare lupin


----------



## de sica (29 Settembre 2015)

Cosa vi avevo detto?? avevo pronosticato un pareggio, però ero sicuro del loro fallimento in champions. Hanno una mentalità aberrante


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Cosa vi avevo detto?? avevo pronosticato un pareggio, però ero sicuro del loro fallimento in champions. Hanno una mentalità aberrante



D'altronde un allenatore che ha vinto la bellezza di 3 partite champions .. un allenatore da Champions


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Settembre 2015)

Rodi Garcia è proprio down


----------



## Hammer (29 Settembre 2015)

Scoso peggio di De Sanctis


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2015)

Comunque sto Itrube un pacco da 30 mln di euro


----------



## BB7 (29 Settembre 2015)

Incredibile la Roma. C'è ancora molto tempo per ribaltarla perchè questi del Bate sono scarsoni ma devo dirlo: *SOLITA ROMA*.


----------



## Hammer (29 Settembre 2015)

Non vinceranno mai nulla. Pareggiano col Barcellona e due settimane dopo vanno sotto di due gol in dieci minuti. A prescindere dal risultato di questa partita, questa squadra ha una mentalità inadatta alla vittoria. Devono cambiare allenatore, sperando che basti...


----------



## Mou (29 Settembre 2015)

Perché non sono sorpreso?


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Settembre 2015)

3-0 

Quanto è forte il portiere della Roma :Ave:


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2015)

*3-0 Bate*

Che vergogna


----------



## de sica (29 Settembre 2015)

Ahahahahahahahah 3-0


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2015)

Finisce 7-1 poi finiscono in depressione e non vincono piu


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2015)

la Roma temo non vincerà mai lo scudetto, a meno che il nostro campionato non sia di livello più basso del BATE


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Settembre 2015)

Prestazione oscena. Sarebbero dovuti essere tre punti tranquilli e anche parecchio importanti visto che il Barça è sotto con il Bayer.
Vergognosi.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2015)

Il Bate comunque vincerebbe la Serie A a spasso.

In Italia questi ritmi non si vedono dalla Rube di Conte.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2015)

Sono ancora in tempo.. domani esonerano sto incapace. Possono ancora salvare la stagione. Hanno una rosa che non può stare sotto di tre gol..

Ma zenigata rimarrà


----------



## prebozzio (29 Settembre 2015)

Mettete 5 euro sull'X2


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2015)

va di bene in meglio alla Mediaset, per una volta che trasmettono in chiaro al 30esimo hanno già cambiato tutti canale


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2015)

Ma come giocano questi?

Bravo Enzo Paolo Turchi


----------



## Serginho (29 Settembre 2015)

Questi sarebbero i candidati allo scudetto. La Roma è semplicemente una nullità e nelle coppe europee nemmeno quello


----------



## Dexter (29 Settembre 2015)

L'ha preparata bene Garcia la partita.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Settembre 2015)

Ma quant'è scarsa la Roma ma come si fa. Altro che scudetto, miglior centrocampo e cavolate varie. Sono una squadra discontinua e sopravvalutata. È inconcepibile perdere 3-0 nel primo tempo contro il Bate. Che incapace Garcia.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2015)

in Italia dovrebbero fare una regola che, a prescindere dal piazzamento in campionato, in Champions devono andarci sempre Juve, Milan e Inter. Questo sarebbe l'unico modo per fare figure almeno decenti. 
Poi in Europa League possono pure andare Fiorentina Roma Napoli e Lazie

L'ultima volta che il Milan NON ha passato il girone risale tipo al '99.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> in Italia dovrebbero fare una regola che, a prescindere dal piazzamento in campionato, in Champions devono andarci sempre Juve, Milan e Inter. Questo sarebbe l'unico modo per fare figure almeno decenti.
> Poi in Europa League possono pure andare Fiorentina Roma Napoli e Lazie



E' un mio cavallo di battaglia. Lo dico da anni. In Champions SOLO le tre grandi. Chi arriva prima, al massimo, prende i soldi della qualificazione.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2015)

*Bate Roma 3-0 fine PT*


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2015)

Che figuraccia.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' un mio cavallo di battaglia. Lo dico da anni. In Champions SOLO le tre grandi. Chi arriva prima, al massimo, prende i soldi della qualificazione.



Esatto se la Roma si piazza seconda in campionato si prende il premio per i gironi e stop, tanto oltre i gironi non andrebbe comunque.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2015)

Quest'anno, per il bene del calcio italiano e della sua dignità, devono Juve Milan ed Inter prendere le tre prime posizioni..


----------



## BB7 (29 Settembre 2015)

Ma quanto possono essere scarsi Iturbe, Salah e Gervinho? Una cosa incommentabile... Nemmeno Robinho aveva un senso del gol così tremendo. Almeno dribblassero... nemmeno quello fanno LOL


----------



## The Ripper (29 Settembre 2015)

Partita preparata benissimo
Proprio in stile Wenger
Garçia è il Wenger della Serie A


----------



## The Ripper (29 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quest'anno, per il bene del calcio italiano e della sua dignità, devono Juve Milan ed Inter prendere le tre prime posizioni..



Perché...l'Inter in Champions League ha fatto grandi cose?
Juve, Milan e Roma sarebbe il top IMHO


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Partita preparata benissimo
> Proprio in stile Wenger
> Garçia è il Wenger della Serie A



Almeno quel mediocre ha una finale nel suo cv
Sto Garcia ha vinto tre partite in champions in tutta la sua storia.. una roba immonda con che coraggio confermarlo?


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Perché...l'Inter in Champions League ha fatto grandi cose?
> Juve, Milan e Roma sarebbe il top IMHO



L'Inter magari i gironi li passa, dai.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Settembre 2015)

Ma come giocano quelli del Bate? Pazzeschi

Gervinho è diventato una pippa disumana, comunque


----------



## smallball (29 Settembre 2015)

Roma vergognosa,una partita allucinante


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> in Italia dovrebbero fare una regola che, a prescindere dal piazzamento in campionato, in Champions devono andarci sempre Juve, Milan e Inter. Questo sarebbe l'unico modo per fare figure almeno decenti.
> Poi in Europa League possono pure andare Fiorentina Roma Napoli e Lazie
> 
> L'ultima volta che il Milan NON ha passato il girone risale tipo al '99.




...più che riservare la CL a Milan, Inter e Juve bisognerebbe interrogarsi come fanno a qualificarsi le altre...ovvero per colpa nostra...


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2015)

Sassuolo, Napoli e Fiorentina.. sarebbe una combo


----------



## hiei87 (29 Settembre 2015)

Vergognosi...comunque non vinceranno mai nulla, ma se almeno vogliono tentare, stasera devono mandare a casa Garcia.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...più che riservare la CL a Milan, Inter e Juve bisognerebbe interrogarsi come fanno a qualificarsi le altre...ovvero per colpa nostra...



eh sì non siamo più in grado di gestire le competizioni a 38 partite ma secondo me agli ottavi di Champions ci arriveremmo anche conciati come siamo ora


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sassuolo, Napoli e Fiorentina.. sarebbe una combo



abbiamo perso un posto nel ranking UEFA per la combo Sampdoria Udinese Udinese ai preliminari dal 2010 al 2012


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Settembre 2015)

Comunque vedendo Nainggolan e Pjanic praticamente scherzati da quelli del Bate, mi immagino che figura farebbero Bertolacci - Montolivo - De Jong


----------



## danjr (29 Settembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Perché...l'Inter in Champions League ha fatto grandi cose?
> Juve, Milan e Roma sarebbe il top IMHO



Hai ragione, ha solo tante champions quante il Manchester United, la grande Roma invece è arrivata a 8 o 9?


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2015)

De Rossi riciclato centrale di difesa (giusto per trovargli un posto in squadra) è il massimo del degrado.


----------



## Hammer (29 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma come giocano quelli del Bate? Pazzeschi
> 
> Gervinho è diventato una pippa disumana, comunque



Mi sa che dopo il delirio di quest'estate, non lo rivediamo più. Ha esaurito le cartucce della velocità la stagione scorsa.


----------



## Serginho (29 Settembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Perché...l'Inter in Champions League ha fatto grandi cose?
> Juve, Milan e Roma sarebbe il top IMHO



Perché....la Roma ha mai fatto qualcosa in qualsiasi competizione alla quale ha preso parte?


----------



## Hammer (29 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> De Rossi riciclato centrale di difesa (giusto per trovargli un posto in squadra) è il massimo del degrado.



È un Totti bis. Finirà a 39 anni a giocare in porta perché "bisogna farlo giocare". Solo che al contrario di Totti, questo ha finito il suo ruolo nel calcio professionistico a 30 anni


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Perché....la Roma ha mai fatto qualcosa in qualsiasi competizione alla quale ha preso parte?



Ha avuto un buon periodo tra il 2007 e il 2008 quando arrivava ai quarti per poi farsi stuprare dal Manchester


----------



## Serginho (29 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ha avuto un buon periodo tra il 2007 e il 2008 quando arrivava ai quarti per poi farsi stuprare dal Manchester



Quanti trofei ha collezionato? Quanti più dell'Inter?


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Settembre 2015)

Zenigata non vale NULLA ...


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Quanti trofei ha collezionato? Quanti più dell'Inter?



Io infatti ho detto Juve Milan Inter, ma a prescindere dai trofei perché la Champions con la formula attuale non è paragonabile a quella degli anni 80 e precedenti. Juve Milan e Inter sono quelle che con più costanza passano i gironi...


----------



## Sir Pilade (29 Settembre 2015)

Ma che cavolo.. e l'Arsenal perde e il Chelsea pure e continuiamo a buttare occasioni per il ranking.
La Roma purtroppo è una squadra con una mentalità perdente. Se ci fossimo stati noi o anche voi, il Milan, con tutti i nostri e vostri limiti non si faceva una figura così di melma.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2015)

E visto che qualcuno ha nominato Wenger...


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2015)

goal della Roma


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Settembre 2015)

3-1 Gervinho.


----------



## Serginho (29 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io infatti ho detto Juve Milan Inter, ma a prescindere dai trofei perché la Champions con la formula attuale non è paragonabile a quella degli anni 80 e precedenti. Juve Milan e Inter sono quelle che con più costanza passano i gironi...



Ma infatti mi pare assurdo includere la Roma. La squadra che per eccellenza colleziona fallimenti in Europa


----------



## Aron (29 Settembre 2015)

Anche Garcia a rischio a questo punto.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Settembre 2015)

Che s'è mangiato il kebabbaro? Potevano riaprire la partita


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2015)

Adesso pareggiano


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Settembre 2015)

3-2 Torosidis possono anche vincere ma restano ridicoli.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2015)

3-2


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2015)

Traversa. Poteva essere il 3-3


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Settembre 2015)

Salah che bidone


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2015)

Chi è sto Solari?!


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2015)

Entra Soleri.

Il figlio de Er Freddo.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Settembre 2015)

Gervinho


----------



## Hellscream (29 Settembre 2015)

Ah non era quello del mismo sol?


----------



## BB7 (29 Settembre 2015)

Gervinho penso sia il giocatore col tiro più debole che abbia mai visto in via mia.
Salah peggiore in campo, ha sbagliato tutto ciò che era umanamente sbagliabile.
Iturbe solita prestiazione = osceno.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Settembre 2015)

Ma Garcia ci arriva al panettone?


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2015)

Speranze di passaggio del turno per la Roma quasi 0. 
In trasferta non faranno altri punti e anche qualora dovessero vincere le due in casa, a quota 7 non andrebbero da nessuna parte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questa è una partita importante perché, col probabile stop del Leverkusen, la Roma potrebbe andarsene in solitaria al primo posto col Barcellona. Dato che la Roma, però, deve sempre raccogliere figure barbine in Europa *probabilmente finirà in pareggio*.


E nemmeno, hanno perso direttamente


----------



## 666psycho (30 Settembre 2015)

ma si può ?? contro il Bate Borisov. Questi se non fanno figure in champions non sono contenti..


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (30 Settembre 2015)

Era una sconfitta abbastanza prevedibile, questa Roma ha una mentalità veramente imbarazzante. Certe squadre non dovrebbero nemmeno presentarsi in champions league.


----------



## Nicco (30 Settembre 2015)

Garcia da cacciare subito dai. Finché sono in tempo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Settembre 2015)

Quando scadrà il bonus dell'ottimo primo anno a Garcia?..cioé dai sta Roma è incommentabile, con l'organico che hanno dovrebbero vincere il campionato a man basse e in Champions quanto meno puntare ai quarti..


----------



## mandraghe (30 Settembre 2015)

Ora che si è rotto Messi possono arrivare primi nel girone....ops 

Non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo, questi riuscirebbero a non vincere neppure se partecipassero da soli alle competizioni.

Inoltre noto un'involuzione preoccupante in Pjanic e Radja, non mi sembrano più i centrocampisti che erano qualche tempo fa.

Il Bosniaco sembra si limiti al compitino, il belga invece sta diventando molto confusionario, butta via i palloni ed è spesso fuori posizione.


----------



## DannySa (30 Settembre 2015)

I re del mercato che pigliano schiaffi in Bielorussia, direi che ora si fa durissima per loro.
C'è poco da fare, quando una squadra è perdente nell'anima non andrà mai da nessuna parte.. se poi non vincono nulla neanche quando la rosa è di buon livello allora non ce n'è.
Peccato, veramente peccato che noi siamo ridotti così da anni, in un'altra situazione l'Italia sarebbe rappresentata sicuramente meglio, pure il Milan 13/14 passò il girone, questa Roma probabilmente andrà in EL.
Sabatini può fare il fenomeno quanto vuole, lo sta facendo nell'ambiente sbagliato, però.


----------



## Butcher (30 Settembre 2015)

La Roma è grottesca, paradossale, triste, divertente, tutto allo stesso tempo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Settembre 2015)

Siete stati pure troppo gentili con le prese in giro , andateci molto più pesanti, anzi, offendeteli pure, mi hanno stufato. 
Finchè non vinceremo un trofeo, anche la coppa italia( da cui verremo eliminati dalla Salernitana agli ottavi), io mi sono stufato di tifarli ( e conoscendo gli sfigati perdenti e senza palle che abbiamo in squadra e che avremo ci morirò prima che vinceremo di nuovo qualcosa) [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] 
Anzi, tiferò contro dalla prossima partita, forza Palermo, faccene 7, tanto ormai siamo abituati


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Siete stati pure troppo gentili con le prese in giro , andateci molto più pesanti, anzi, offendeteli pure, mi hanno stufato.
> Finchè non vinceremo un trofeo, anche la coppa italia( da cui verremo eliminati dalla Salernitana agli ottavi), io mi sono stufato di tifarli ( e conoscendo gli sfigati perdenti e senza palle che abbiamo in squadra e che avremo ci morirò prima che vinceremo di nuovo qualcosa) [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
> Anzi, tiferò contro dalla prossima partita, forza Palermo, faccene 7, tanto ormai siamo abituati


Che c'è?


----------



## Mou (30 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Siete stati pure troppo gentili con le prese in giro , andateci molto più pesanti, anzi, offendeteli pure, mi hanno stufato.
> Finchè non vinceremo un trofeo, anche la coppa italia( da cui verremo eliminati dalla Salernitana agli ottavi), io mi sono stufato di tifarli ( e conoscendo gli sfigati perdenti e senza palle che abbiamo in squadra e che avremo ci morirò prima che vinceremo di nuovo qualcosa) [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
> Anzi, tiferò contro dalla prossima partita, forza Palermo, faccene 7, tanto ormai siamo abituati



Diciamo che l'hai presa bene


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che c'è?



Avevi ragione e io torto, la Roma, i giocatori, e anche i tifosi ( me compreso , che stolto , sono stato fino ad ora ) sono uno schifo, da oggi in poi spero nel fallimento sportivo e professionale dei giocatori, e della società, e auguro del male anche ai tifosi ( me compreso ) 
Chiedo scusa per le discussioni a difesa della Roma e le perdite di tempo , scusatemi .


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Diciamo che l'hai presa bene



Dovevi vedermi sul tre a zero, io sempre pronto a scherzare anche nei momenti peggiori, ero indemoniato, ma non riuscivo a parlare a bestemmiare, solo disgusto verso quegli esseri in campo


----------



## Mou (30 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Dovevi vedermi sul tre a zero, io sempre pronto a scherzare anche nei momenti peggiori, ero indemoniato, ma non riuscivo a parlare a bestemmiare, solo disgusto verso quegli esseri in campo



Riciclo un motto trito e ritrito, _non eravate fenomeni ieri prima della partita e non siete cessi stamattina_. La Roma ha bisogno di un condottiero che costruisca la mentalità, il vostro tallone d'Achille di sempre, perché sulla carta i giocatori sono tutto tranne che scarsi.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Riciclo un motto trito e ritrito, _non eravate fenomeni ieri prima della partita e non siete cessi stamattina_. La Roma ha bisogno di un condottiero che costruisca la mentalità, il vostro tallone d'Achille di sempre, perché sulla carta i giocatori sono tutto tranne che scarsi.



No non funzionerà mai, chiunque venga qui è destinato a non vincere mai, mai , e mai, guarda Capello, arrivato alla Roma era un vincente, ci ha fatto vincere il campionato , andato via ha perso il tocco magico, ( tolti i due scudetti 2004/2005 2005/6) ha vinto solo una liga per differenza reti, contro il Barcellona, fortissimo, ma non ancora spaziale.
Il punto è che chiunque verrà da noi, farà la stessa finaccia, è inutile, io non ci credo più che vinceremo qualcosa, manco la coppa italia
Mourinho se viene qui è capace che poi non vince più manco i tornei di briscola


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Riciclo un motto trito e ritrito, _non eravate fenomeni ieri prima della partita e non siete cessi stamattina_. La Roma ha bisogno di un condottiero che costruisca la mentalità, il vostro tallone d'Achille di sempre, perché sulla carta i giocatori sono tutto tranne che scarsi.


Esatto, Garcia ha fatto un grande lavoro fino ad oggi, però adesso è arrivato il momento di cedere il passo a qualcuno davvero vincente. Ieri è stato un problema di testa, come spesso accade in Champions League, confermando un problema annoso per la Roma che è quello della concentrazione, una squadra che sulla carta può giocarsela quasi con chiunque salvo poi perdere contro un banale Bate Borisov perché incostante nelle prestazioni all'inverosimile.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto, Garcia ha fatto un grande lavoro fino ad oggi, però adesso è arrivato il momento di cedere il passo a qualcuno davvero vincente. Ieri è stato un problema di testa, come spesso accade in Champions League, confermando un problema annoso per la Roma che è quello della concentrazione, una squadra che sulla carta può giocarsela quasi con chiunque salvo poi perdere contro un banale Bate Borisov perché incostante nelle prestazioni all'inverosimile.


No , chiunque arriva, tanto succederà lo stesso, puoi metterci pure Pep Guardiola, arrivati qui , gli allenatori si rimbambiscono , e diventano degli stupidi


----------



## Mou (30 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> No non funzionerà mai, chiunque venga qui è destinato a non vincere mai, mai , e mai, guarda Capello, arrivato alla Roma era un vincente, ci ha fatto vincere il campionato , andato via ha perso il tocco magico, ( tolti i due scudetti 2004/2005 2005/6) ha vinto solo una liga per differenza reti, contro il Barcellona, fortissimo, ma non ancora spaziale.
> Il punto è che chiunque verrà da noi, farà la stessa finaccia, è inutile, io non ci credo più che vinceremo qualcosa, manco la coppa italia
> Mourinho se viene qui è capace che poi non vince più manco i tornei di briscola



Dai non è così. Spalletti in Russia ha fatto bene, Luis Enrique anche..,


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Dai non è così. Spalletti in Russia ha fatto bene, Luis Enrique anche..,


Spalletti e Luis Enrique hanno fatto bene, perchè invece di rimanere qui a rimbambirsi si sono dimessi, salvando le loro carriere, ( Luis Enrique andandosene ha proprio svoltato)


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Settembre 2015)

Il mio capo, che è nell'ambiente del calcio dilettantistico, mi ha detto una cosa AGGHIACCIANTE sulla Roma.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il mio capo, che è nell'ambiente del calcio dilettantistico, mi ha detto una cosa AGGHIACCIANTE sulla Roma.



Si però non puoi millantare dettagli stuzzicanti per poi non dire nulla


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> No , chiunque arriva, tanto succederà lo stesso, puoi metterci pure Pep Guardiola, arrivati qui , gli allenatori si rimbambiscono , e diventano degli stupidi


Non è vero, Liedholm vi fece vincere un campionato e vi portò in finale di Coppa dei Campioni, Capello vi fece vincere un campionato, ci vuole l'allenatore giusto e Garcia evidentemente non lo è.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non è vero, Liedholm vi fece vincere un campionato e vi portò in finale di Coppa dei Campioni, Capello vi fece vincere un campionato, ci vuole l'allenatore giusto e Garcia evidentemente non lo è.



Non esiste nessuno giusto per la Roma, Capello e Liedholm sono stati casi fortuiti , e approposito con Liedholm raggiungemmo una finale di Coppa Campioni, allora più semplice, ovviamente persa alla prima squadra seria incontrata


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Settembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si però non puoi millantare dettagli stuzzicanti per poi non dire nulla



Vabeh....tanto nomi non ne farò

Avete presente il Soleri di ieri sera? Beh,come molti di voi sapranno, c'è un premio di valorizzazione per le società dilettantistiche che hanno un proprio giocatore che fa il proprio esordio in Serie A o Champions League. Ebbene, la società in cui ha giocato il ragazzo negli ultimi 3 anni si è intascata, dopo ieri, circa mezzo milione di €. E un alto dirigente di questa società ha un incarico nella AS Roma  Voi direte....ma Garsià? Beh, praticamente a Garsià va bene tutto, è un pupazzo, lui sta bene a RM, con la ragazza e tutto, con Sabatini che compra e vende e gli cambia tutto lo staff e lui non batte ciglio.
Chiaro che alla Roma si senta una mancanza di leadership, con un Garsià così e la proprietà assente che permette a Sabatini di farsi gli affari propri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Vabeh....tanto nomi non ne farò
> 
> Avete presente il Soleri di ieri sera? Beh,come molti di voi sapranno, c'è un premio di valorizzazione per le società dilettantistiche che hanno un proprio giocatore che fa il proprio esordio in Serie A o Champions League. Ebbene, la società in cui ha giocato il ragazzo negli ultimi 3 anni si è intascata, dopo ieri, circa mezzo milione di €. E un alto dirigente di questa società ha un incarico nella AS Roma  Voi direte....ma Garsià? Beh, praticamente a Garsià va bene tutto, è un pupazzo, lui sta bene a RM, con la ragazza e tutto, con Sabatini che compra e vende e gli cambia tutto lo staff e lui non batte ciglio.
> Chiaro che alla Roma si senta una mancanza di leadership, con un Garsià così e la proprietà assente che permette a Sabatini di farsi gli affari propri.


Beh, questo getta una luce nuova sul club che invece sembrava remare tutto in una direzione con serietà e programmazione.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Vabeh....tanto nomi non ne farò
> 
> Avete presente il Soleri di ieri sera? Beh,come molti di voi sapranno, c'è un premio di valorizzazione per le società dilettantistiche che hanno un proprio giocatore che fa il proprio esordio in Serie A o Champions League. Ebbene, la società in cui ha giocato il ragazzo negli ultimi 3 anni si è intascata, dopo ieri, circa mezzo milione di €. E un alto dirigente di questa società ha un incarico nella AS Roma  Voi direte....ma Garsià? Beh, praticamente a Garsià va bene tutto, è un pupazzo, lui sta bene a RM, con la ragazza e tutto, con Sabatini che compra e vende e gli cambia tutto lo staff e lui non batte ciglio.
> Chiaro che alla Roma si senta una mancanza di leadership, con un Garsià così e la proprietà assente che permette a Sabatini di farsi gli affari propri.


. Spero si retroceda.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> serietà e programmazione.



Ci ho sperato , sono stato positivo, ma queste due parole non sono di queste parti


----------



## Mou (30 Settembre 2015)

Mah, la Roma non mi sembra proprio sul punto di smobilitare...


----------



## alessandro77 (30 Settembre 2015)

Garcia e i giocatori hanno le loro colpe, ma l'"ambiente Roma" intesa come città e squadra è veramente un ostacolo enorme per ottenere risultati


----------



## Andrea89 (30 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Vabeh....tanto nomi non ne farò
> 
> Avete presente il Soleri di ieri sera? Beh,come molti di voi sapranno, c'è un premio di valorizzazione per le società dilettantistiche che hanno un proprio giocatore che fa il proprio esordio in Serie A o Champions League. Ebbene, la società in cui ha giocato il ragazzo negli ultimi 3 anni si è intascata, dopo ieri, circa mezzo milione di €. E un alto dirigente di questa società ha un incarico nella AS Roma  Voi direte....ma Garsià? Beh, praticamente a Garsià va bene tutto, è un pupazzo, lui sta bene a RM, con la ragazza e tutto, con Sabatini che compra e vende e gli cambia tutto lo staff e lui non batte ciglio.
> Chiaro che alla Roma si senta una mancanza di leadership, con un Garsià così e la proprietà assente che permette a Sabatini di farsi gli affari propri.


Non mi sorprende affatto.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Vabeh....tanto nomi non ne farò
> 
> Avete presente il Soleri di ieri sera? Beh,come molti di voi sapranno, c'è un premio di valorizzazione per le società dilettantistiche che hanno un proprio giocatore che fa il proprio esordio in Serie A o Champions League. Ebbene, la società in cui ha giocato il ragazzo negli ultimi 3 anni si è intascata, dopo ieri, circa mezzo milione di €. E un alto dirigente di questa società ha un incarico nella AS Roma  Voi direte....ma Garsià? Beh, praticamente a Garsià va bene tutto, è un pupazzo, lui sta bene a RM, con la ragazza e tutto, con Sabatini che compra e vende e gli cambia tutto lo staff e lui non batte ciglio.
> Chiaro che alla Roma si senta una mancanza di leadership, con un Garsià così e la proprietà assente che permette a Sabatini di farsi gli affari propri.



Mah, onestamente mi sembra una cosa molto esagerata. Ieri la Roma era senza prime punte e ha tentato il tutto per tutto buttando in mezzo il ragazzino


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mah, onestamente mi sembra una cosa molto esagerata. Ieri la Roma era senza prime punte e ha tentato il tutto per tutto buttando in mezzo il ragazzino



Concordo. E poi se la società della Roma é assente, quella del Milan cos'é?
Grazie all'ottimo Mercato sono diventati nettamente i piú forti del Campionato.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Concordo. E poi se la società della Roma é assente, quella del Milan cos'é?
> Grazie all'ottimo Mercato sono diventati nettamente i piú forti del Campionato.



Si , il campionato di paperopoli, e pure lì riusciremmo a perdere


----------

